# Has anyone actually sold anything here?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has actually sold anything through the classifieds on this board? I've had no luck at all . . .

Its not like I'm trying to sell uber expensive or esoteric gear either. In fact, many threads on the board have been about some of the gear I've had for sale: Epiphone Valve Junior, Agile Guitars, etc.

It seems unfortunate that we finally have a Canadian board but the buy and sell is stagnate: I've noticed that most other "for sale" posts don't have any replies either . . .

Any thoughts? I'm starting to wonder if the board has a lot of young members who lust after gear but never have any $ . . . 

TG


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

you would think ( at least I hoped) that buying from a fellow Canadian has many advantages. NO Customs fees, easy shipping and even a possible "I'll pick it up".
to answer your question directly....NOT YET...lol


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I bought a pedal.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I haven't sold anything here yet but I have purchased a pedal through here with great results. Somethings move faster than others.....


----------



## jem7vwh (Feb 2, 2006)

I've traded speakers.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I hope to use the for sale section when I have something to sell. I use Craigslist all the time for local sales/trades. If I can find local people on here I will do the same.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have sold a couple of pedals and traded for one. Also bought a cab.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The focus of the site isnt to sell items. If it was it would be called "Abunchofshitforsalesobuyitfor****ssake.com".............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think that domain is already taken


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> The focus of the site isnt to sell items. If it was it would be called "Abunchofshitforsalesobuyitfor****ssake.com".............


I never suggested it was . . .

Just asking if anyone has had luck selling or if others have had the same trouble I have had. For a moderator, you are not very moderate :food-smiley-004:


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

I've sold a pedal board case through here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hang in there boy's.... the membership is growing steadily. I suspect as we continue to grow all sections will get more action, including the for sale forums. But everyone can help out by participating in the other forums. Since visitors cannot view the content of the for sale forum we need other content to encourage people to sign up.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I've sold four or five items I think.
Mostly lower priced and one medium priced item. I have listed some higher end stuff and have not gotten a lot of interest. But I think this will be quite a good place to move and buy gear, once the membership grows a bit more. it sure is nice not to deal with Customs and cross border B.S.
Let's see...The Gear Page has 11,324 members and we have 725 members. If you go by the 10% rule for Canada vs the USA. That means we should have about another 400 members coming on board. 

cheers
Pete


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I've bought a pickup, so no I haven't sold anything. But I haven't tried either. But that does mean someone sold something!!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've sold stuff, and seen a lot of things i would buy if i had more $$$ floating around. this site provides one more opportunity for musicians to sell or acquire stuff. it will continue to be useful.

-dh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think that domain is already taken


so that's why we got stuck with guitarscanada.com


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> so that's why we got stuck with guitarscanada.com


Hmm I just checked, it looks like it's still available. Maybe we should change.  

Then again, I like guitarscanada better. :rockon:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I've bought a few things here from some good ppl, haven't had the urge to sell anything yet :zzz:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Xanadu is going to help me make my first sale on here. RIGHT Xanadu?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

I think I sold one thing.... But there's still plenty left to pick from

My Virtual Yard Sale


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ClintonHammond, that hat on your page is great  . I don't have $50 to spend on a hat, but if I did it would be that one.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

I'll discuss lay-away!

LOL


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> I've bought a few things here from some good ppl, haven't had the urge to sell anything yet :zzz:


You probally take the cake for the biggest purchase!!

YES you did and thank-you for the great transaction:rockon2:

BTW SCREEM is an excellent person to deal with, no BS Straight UP and great to talk with.

Regards


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

sellers are sometimes at fault as well. I thought I had a deal struck for something, then waiting for a few days to fins out where to send the $$ then I get a message saying the deal may not be happening...

Well, I dont have time nor the desire to get into that kind of crap. So I ordered something brand new from a music store. AFter another few days I get another message saying OK lets do it.

SOrry - too late. 

If you want to sell something, dont waste a potential buyer's time!

AJC


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I bought some machine heads off of here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

"dont waste a potential buyer's time!"

Accept the fact that maybe not everyone speds as much time online as you do.... 

(I KNOW most people don't spend as much time online as -I- do! LOL )


----------

